# Mini Max with Frame for Overnights



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, go for it! We just got a new MiniMax some weeks ago and it's a fantastic raft. 
I believe it is actually better than smaller single thwart rafts for R2ing as the two thwarts allow for a much more solid stance in the boat and so a more comfortable and balanced ride.
So far we have loaded it with two adults and a kid and there has been plenty of room. You shouldn't have any trouble doing a backpack style multi-day.
All that and it's light weight and easy to carry. We haven't rowed it yet, but are slowly gathering the gear... We do have 7 foot oars for once we get a frame though.
Happy floating!


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it will handle two people overnight especially packing light as you asked. The limiting factor might be the big water. It is not as stable in big water as a larger raft. Others should chime in on this -- I'm still a novice!


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

We have a bunch of mini-me's and do over nites and week long trips with afull kitchen. 7 foot oars are a little short. get 8 foot.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got the Hyside 12 ft. raft (next size up from the Mini-Max), and I have an NRS Compact Outfitter frame, cooler, dry box, and plenty of room for gear and a passenger. My plan was for this to be my weekend float & fish rig, but I have a Deso multi-day trip coming up next month and I'm very tempted to take this boat instead of my bigger cataraft. I have to agree with John the welder on oar length. I got 8 ft. oars for my raft, and I'm trading them in on 8.5 ft. You will probably want 8 ft. for the Mini-Max in any kind of whitewater. Have fun with your new boat !!!!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I have an older NRS raft (1998?) that is about the same size as a MiniMax albeit only 10'. It's a blast with a frame and as an R2. It's great on small, technical rivers and also fun on big water - just avoid the holes and big waves. I've used the frame with another adult and with 3 kids on the front bench (or two front, one stern). You can use it for a light over-nighter just fine.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Take a look at a Mini-Max set-up with a small dry box & cooler. Raft Porn thread (in the Gear Talk forum) post #256. This will give you an idea of a possible multi-day frame possibility.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

From my little amount of Mini experience, always rig to flip. Most people will tell you this is mandatory for any boat, but with a Mini I would be certain of it.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

cataraftgirl said:


> Take a look at a Mini-Max set-up with a small dry box & cooler. Raft Porn thread (in the Gear Talk forum) post #256. This will give you an idea of a possible multi-day frame possibility.


We are taking that out on the San Juan next week. Granted, there will be three other boats, but the Mini will be carrying her share of the load. We'll generally have two people in the boat and the rest of the space will be used for gear. I'll post some more pictures when we get back with what we ended up carrying, but if you pack light, you should have plenty of room. I could easilly see putting a tent and 2 sleeping bags in the back, a couple water bottles on the sides next to the cooler, a couple of small dry bags next to the dry box, etc. We probably won't load it up too much because of the other boats on the trip and the low water, but I can see taking this on multi-days, at least shorter ones, without any other boats on the trip.

As for R2ing, we took it out last year after we got it, and it was a blast! My wife and I R2ed it with the kids along for the ride. I look forward to a lot more of that. It's one of the reasons I bought it, because we got tired of hauling the larger oar rig to the river for day trips on the smaller stuff (like Shoshone). Now we can throw it all in the back of the truck, and take the kids on a moments notice really. The rowing setup was almost an after thought, as my kids really wanted it so they had something easier to row.

Everyone has an opinion on the "right" boat to buy, but if you have your eyes on this one, I wouldn't hesitate. I say go for it.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm curious are there any minimum boat lengths for the various permitted runs? (Dinosaur, Middle Fork Salmon, Salt, etc...) Would you get any grief from the ranger showing up in a Mini Max with frame and oars?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

badkins said:


> I'm curious are there any minimum boat lengths for the various permitted runs? (Dinosaur, Middle Fork Salmon, Salt, etc...) Would you get any grief from the ranger showing up in a Mini Max with frame and oars?


You'll get grief from your friends who need to pack your shit


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

No grief from the Ranger when we took it down the Middle Fork of the Salmon a couple years back. High water run and it was a blast - just avoid the big holes.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

badkins said:


> I'm curious are there any minimum boat lengths for the various permitted runs? (Dinosaur, Middle Fork Salmon, Salt, etc...) Would you get any grief from the ranger showing up in a Mini Max with frame and oars?


I've never heard of boat length requirements. People do multi-day self support trips in duckies, and I've seen a herd of 10 ft. Fishing cats on the Middle Fork before. If you have the required safety equipment you should be good to go.

I did end up taking my 12 ft. Hyside on Deso a few weeks ago. Seven day trip with 4 other boats and 8 people. It was a blast. I carried all my usual personal gear and a few group items (fire pan, two Dutch ovens, two water jugs) without any problem. Super fun little boat. My NRS Outfitter frame and 8.5 ft. oars worked perfectly.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I rowed my mini-me thru the Grand and had no problems with the rangers. We carry all our gear on our mini's. Pizza for 15 ,no problem for the mini kitchen.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Mini rafts unite!
John, i'm interested in your pizza recipie
I tried making one over coals using two oil pans - kind of like an xtra large DO with coals on the top, but burned the bottom twice.... need to refine the bottom heat, top was fine.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The first rule of DO cooking is; heat on top, cook from the top down.
Really.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Schutzie said:


> The first rule of DO cooking is; heat on top, cook from the top down.
> Really.


Yeah, and the second is don't complain about the cooking.

This was a test run, I've made lots of mini pizzas in the 12" D, but wanted to see if I could use a full 16" pizza pan. I've never really liked the grill approach, it never seems to cook the top quite right. Like the old guy in the pfd says "heat on the top". So I thought I'd use a couple of old oil-pan firepans as subsitute DO's. Coals in the bottom one, pizza pan in the center, inverted oil-pan on top and coals on top of that. it actually worked out pretty good, although the first one burnt the bottom pretty good, but since I had more dough i kept at it and reduced the amount of coals on the bottom. Second one was still burnt, but not nearly as bad. 

Anyway I wanted to hear from john how he makes pizza for 15.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I have two colman ovens 12" X 12". Add an extra rack in each so I can cook 4 pizzas at a time. I use the just add water mix that I get at safeway. You need a good stove to get the ovens hot. 350 degrees to 375. Use any topings you would normally use. I preheat the pan and dough on top of the oven befor adding the topings. I use a non stick pie pan to cook in. Even when we have big boats along the mini's carry the kitchen. I like to put everything in NRS canyon boxes, they fit perfictly under my seat.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We do deep dish pizza in the DOs. Jiffy pizza dough mix. Mix and cook as directed. Contadina pizza sauce comes in a plastic bottle. Tons of cheese and fillings of choice. Yum yum.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

oarframe said:


> Mini rafts unite!


+1 on that. I was amazed how much I loved the little raft. It carried everything I needed and was a blast to row. I knew it would be a lively ride, but I was surprised at how stable it still felt. I've only rowed cats up to this and didn't know what to expect. So glad I added the little raft to my fleet.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Sid. I built an aluminum center frame for my mini and run w/8' counter-balanced Cataracts and DownRiver towers. The counter balance makes a difference w/such a small compartment. We have run it in Westwater, both as a three person paddle boat @3500 and as two person center frame @2500. Survived fine with great rides. The boat is a sports car! Have done a solo trip on Ruby-Horsethief as well.
Cheers.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Small boats are super fun and you can run some questionably low water with less consequences. Portages are almost laughable. Big water is fun just rig to flip and dress for swim lessons. Great for 2-3 nights, after that you need more beer and ice.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

*mini max*

Thanks John, the heat is important. I make pizza at home every Fri nite. 400 deg plus in the oven,
But wait, this is about boating!
Sid I have a mini max. 7 1/2 foot oars. Should have gone with 8 foot, but I got a killer deal, 75$ each with blades, so I'll make do. Took it for a creek run on Mon. Had an O.B.E. (out of boat experience) but got back in quick. I really got the boat do for the wife and kid, but am having some low water fun. Wanted to take it on the Owyhee, and had it rigged for 5 days but someone turned the water off. Have found it to be very adaptable as a small one person gear boat, 2 or 3 person oarboat, rockin solo sports boat, r1 thru 4 paddle craft. I also went with an n.r.s.frame to be able to adjust it for gear, passengers, etc., Anyway, a nice addition to the fleet.
Ps, CR girl, hope you heal fast and get back it's.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

oarframe said:


> Thanks John, the heat is important. I make pizza at home every Fri nite. 400 deg plus in the oven,
> But wait, this is about boating!
> Sid I have a mini max. 7 1/2 foot oars. Should have gone with 8 foot, but I got a killer deal, 75$ each with blades, so I'll make do. Took it for a creek run on Mon. Had an O.B.E. (out of boat experience) but got back in quick. I really got the boat do for the wife and kid, but am having some low water fun. Wanted to take it on the Owyhee, and had it rigged for 5 days but someone turned the water off. Have found it to be very adaptable as a small one person gear boat, 2 or 3 person oarboat, rockin solo sports boat, r1 thru 4 paddle craft. I also went with an n.r.s.frame to be able to adjust it for gear, passengers, etc., Anyway, a nice addition to the fleet.
> Ps, CR girl, hope you heal fast and get back it's.


Thanks for the good vibes fellow Buzzard. I had a June 22 Main Salmon permit, and switching it to another trip member's name made me cry. I was almost tempted to take my little Hyside rascal on that trip if the water was under 3 feet. Oh well, next year. I'm so glad I got one trip in with the boat before disaster struck.


----------

